# Release or not to release one eyed feral pigeon



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone, I would like your views on whether I should or should not release a feral pigeon with one eye.

The pigeon comes from a well established flock, fed regularly and has been with me for just over a week.

Pigeons eye was covered in yellow pus and that has been flushed out and antibiotic drops give twice a day. Pigeons eye bled badly and eyeball no longer recognisable. Giving Synulox also for 5days twice daily. Pigeon can no longer see out of eye.Pigeon has no other problems.

When the eye finally dries up, should I release this feral pigeon back in to the flock from whence it came?

Your views would be much appreciated Thank you

ps im in UK and it is late so will not be able to reply until tomorrow


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I would deem this bird unreleasabe. This bird now has a blind side. Bird would be easy prey for any preditor coming up on the blind side. Also, this bird would be prone to misjudge buildings, poles and any other flying obstruction on the blind side and could crash and cause serious injuries.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would have to agree. Even back in the gaggle of her own Flock, her abilities are too compromised. Predator, vehicle, landing ability...too many variables. I would say no, not releasable.

Nice save and thank you for caring.


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

Have a bird with one eye. Noticed it looking rather ragged and was going in to eat. I found the problem and its doing well but it won't even attempt to fly and food and water has to be at her level. I picked her up a day or so ago to look her over , when I was through I just opened my hands to let her go and she only opened the wing on the good eye side. She has her own big dog carry case.
Larry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to agree with NOT releasing this bird.
I have a one eyed pigeon in my loft that gets along fine as far as eating and with his mate. But he does get bumped alot on his blind side and misjudges his landings. I can walk right up to him on his blind side to catch him, he never sees me coming. If I come up on his good side...he's quick to get away from me.
Wouldn't have a chance in the wild.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you very much for your replies. I will not be releasing this bird. I only considered release because it took three weeks to catch the bird and during that time the eye was completely covered in pus and no way could it see out of it. However it appeared to be managing. 

I shall be looking for an enclosed aviary in the UK for this pigeon as soon as the eye dries out.Many thanks for your feedback.It is always helpful to get others opinions. I suspected non release but wanted reassurance I was doing the best for the pigeon. Always best to discuss with others when uncertain.

Jayne


----------

